# Online EMT cert?



## FirefighterMatt (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope this topic isn't redundant, but...

Does anyone know of any institutions that have online EMT basic certification programs? Atleast for the classroom material, obviously I would have to do the practical skills in person.

I am currently an EMR, so most of this stuff would not be new, but just covered more extensively. 

I'm hoping in particular for an NREMT basic cert.

I found a place on google that is in CA that does an "EMT boot camp". It's 2 weeks for NREMT basic., 12 hours a day, 14 days.  This would also be a good alternative but it is in CA and I am near Memphis.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2010)

I had a buddy that went to the CA EMT boot camp. He liked it but said it was almost too much to grasp in two weeks. I personally don't think you can learn EMT skills without classroom instruction but thats just me.

15 seconds max...
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20478&highlight=online


----------



## FirefighterMatt (Nov 18, 2010)

was your buddy fresh-new to EMS or did he have prior experience?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 18, 2010)

He's been on a wildland crew for 3 years and just went to the structure side of it. He had to get his basic before his interview. So a little but more on the fire side than EMS.

He told me that if he hadn't needed it right then and there he would have rather gone to a regular B class.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 18, 2010)

my suggestion would be to take a regular Basic class. I have a good grasp on my current skills bt, two weeks really couldnt even scratch the surface IMHO. Its up you though, if you think you could learn in that amount of time GO FOR IT!, whatever your decision Good luck.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 18, 2010)

We had 18 hours a week (2 days/wk) of class for two months with about 3 chapters to read between classes. That was crazy intense. I can hardly imagine trying to stuff all that material into 2 weeks.

My instructor says he has taught a 1 month class, but the students really didn't have enough time to do the readings. That was like 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, with 100+ pages of reading a night.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 18, 2010)

www.percomonline.com

www.techproservices.net


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 19, 2010)

take the time to do it right and go to a regular in person class. Online, so called '' boot camps'' aren't going to tech you how to be a good basic. They are like puppy mills, you'll get a dog, but it is going to have tons of problems. Frankly online and boot camps should be ban. There is a reason they won't be able to sit for registry in the future.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 19, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> There is a reason they won't be able to sit for registry in the future.



Really can you post that update?  

There is nothing to keep them from getting accredited.  The two I posted are in the process.  Online programs when done right will teach you as well if not better than most regular courses.  It takes a very self disciplined student to succeed.


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll look for the link, but As of 2013, only graduates of a nationally accredited program can sit for registery.

There is no way an online program can put out as good of an EMT as a tradional school. What about clinicals or labs? I cant show you a video of an IV and expect you to know how to do it after waching the video. You need the hands on experience. I woudlnt want a doctor who went to an online school, why would I want a EMT or paramedic who has never touched a patient or done a live IV stick.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 19, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> I'll look for the link, but As of 2013, only graduates of a nationally accredited program can sit for registery.
> 
> There is no way an online program can put out as good of an EMT as a tradional school. What about clinicals or labs? I cant show you a video of an IV and expect you to know how to do it after waching the video. You need the hands on experience. I woudlnt want a doctor who went to an online school, why would I want a EMT or paramedic who has never touched a patient or done a live IV stick.



I do believe that's only for EMT-P. I'll double check though.


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 19, 2010)

its not, its for any registery test. I will find the link when I get home and post it.


----------



## FirefighterMatt (Nov 20, 2010)

even online courses require that you do the practical in person at the end


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 20, 2010)

Even then, how do you expect to pass a practical exam if you have never done a pt assessment? I went over my trauma and medical assessments over and over and over again and still don't have them as well as I would like.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> I'll look for the link, but As of 2013, only graduates of a nationally accredited program can sit for registery.
> 
> There is no way an online program can put out as good of an EMT as a tradional school. What about clinicals or labs? I cant show you a video of an IV and expect you to know how to do it after waching the video. You need the hands on experience. I woudlnt want a doctor who went to an online school, why would I want a EMT or paramedic who has never touched a patient or done a live IV stick.



Ummm online is just the book part my friend even medical school offers many lectures online.  Then you attend hands on clinical and labs.  The better online programs require more research than most standard classes so you actually go deeper into many subjects so education wise if you have enough self discipline to finish you come out ahead.  Really a better term for online courses would be a hybrid course as they actually mix classroom and lab clinicals.

As to the 2013 accreditation.  It will not change EMS as any school that has a few thousand dollars can pay the fee and meet the minimum requirements no problem.  www.percomonline.com and www.techproservices.net are both in the process as are most other lesser online and even standard classes including the diploma mills.  It is just a false rumor that accreditation is making a big change in EMS education.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 21, 2010)

NVRob said:


> Even then, how do you expect to pass a practical exam if you have never done a pt assessment? I went over my trauma and medical assessments over and over and over again and still don't have them as well as I would like.



Again you do hands on labs and clinicals.  See above post and many others in many other discussions on online education.


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 22, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Ummm online is just the book part my friend even medical school offers many lectures online.
> .




Having online lectures and offering a medic program online are two dfferent things. 
I dont have a problem with online lectures being used, my problem is with medic programs that say you can go to school onlne, come and have 1 day of labs every few months (if that) and think you are going to be a half decent paramedic. Not going to happen. 
Even the sites you provided look like medic mills to me. Take you time learning this data and come for labs every 3 months for 3 days?!  If they get approved I have to admit that will change my mind about NREMT accredation process. There is no way that should be accredated.

I mean think of lawyers, the ABA doesnt allow online schools to sit for the bar, and they dont even have to touch people.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 22, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> Having online lectures and offering a medic program online are two dfferent things.
> I dont have a problem with online lectures being used, my problem is with medic programs that say you can go to school onlne, come and have 1 day of labs every few months (if that) and think you are going to be a half decent paramedic. Not going to happen.
> Even the sites you provided look like medic mills to me. Take you time learning this data and come for labs every 3 months for 3 days?!  If they get approved I have to admit that will change my mind about NREMT accredation process. There is no way that should be accredated.
> 
> I mean think of lawyers, the ABA doesnt allow online schools to sit for the bar, and they dont even have to touch people.



The online provides really as much hands on class time as most standard programs.  They just do a bunch at one time rather than a few minutes each class.  They also have more actual skills required to be performed for clinicals than many standard classes rather than just focusing on clinical hours.  I have worked with many from the schools I mentioned and have not been disappointed.  In fact they are usually better than even those coming out of the college programs.  

If online should not be accredited then no program that does not lead to a college degree should be allowed.  But if you look at the current list of accredited schools nationwide you will find many diploma mills already on it.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 22, 2010)

www.trainingdivision.com 

Another very well put together online EMS academy, I did not go to it my self but have met quite a few people who have who are very informed. They are based out of DFW, TX.

I completed most of my bachelors degree online and am now currently studying to become certified as a PA. Most decent online schools are just as tough if not tougher than traditional classroom type environments. As medic said they require a significant amount of dedication and self disciplined person to complete a degree online. There is nothing easy about online classes contrary to the typical ignorant stereotype.


----------



## goodgrief (Nov 23, 2010)

Afflixion said:


> classes contrary to the typical ign... be done well with a course based all online.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 23, 2010)

goodgrief said:


> I am not your typical ignorant stereotype. My view is based on my experience with online schools and my beliefs on what makes a good medic.
> 
> I never said online school was easy, what I said was it wont put out as decent of a medic. If you can take your time with the classes, and you only have to go to labs 3 days in a quarter then no it is not "as good" as a typical college program that requires labs every week and you have to study the material within a certain time frame.
> 
> I have nothing against online programs for a bachelors degree depending on the degree. I just believe that certain fields require hands on teaching that cannot be done well with a course based all online.



Online still has deadlines.  Again the majority of courses for Paramedic even college level do not require any more hands on lab than the 2 online programs I mentioned.  

As to training division that someone mentioned, unless they have made major changes they are in the diploma mill category in my opinion.


----------



## Afflixion (Nov 23, 2010)

What were you experiences with them? I only know 3 people who went with them in 2008-2009 time frame and they seem to be pretty on top of their game.


----------

